# who makes custom sumps in the GTA?



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

I checked online and found a couple of places in Canada (which I will call today) and checked a couple of stores in my area to get an idea about pricing, but I am told $400 is the average!.

Do you know someone that can make a custom sump for a reasonable price?

I have no acrylic experience so wouldn't want to do it myself.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You are looking at those prices .... across the board ..
You are very handy tho ... so it may be worth your whlie to investigate making your own for a fraction of the cost ....
The only place was the cheapest when I was looking was north american but that was still 300 ish ... thats why I setteled for the one I have !
Good luck ... but I think you can do it !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh heres the link
http://www.northamericanfishbreeders.com/contactus.htm


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

We pay so much for these things here it makes me sick. In the staes they buy 100gal sumps for te same price we buy a 50gal sump. Plus they get a pump and all the fixings with it. It might be worth it to take a trip to the staes and pick one up. I would never buy one from a Canadian dealer. Sorry I just dont care to be ripped off.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Shoot me an email of what you are looking for and we can talk.

It all comes down to supply and demand. The pet industry in the US is much larger and thus can buy larger qty's which turn into discounts for them.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> Shoot me an email of what you are looking for and we can talk.
> 
> It all comes down to supply and demand. The pet industry in the US is much larger and thus can buy larger qty's which turn into discounts for them.


This is almost true for everything they sell in Canada...


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks D. I know I can probably do it myself, but it will take me some experementing. I will find out the price of the cut acrylic and it is makes sense then I will build it myself.
I also go to the US quite often, so I will check the stores next time I am there.

but yeah, min 3-400 bucks is what I am looking at if I buy it pre-fab.... does not make any sense!


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

C, I sent you an email


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Man, it took me 2 hours to find this link for you. You should pay me the difference you're saving. Anyway, here it is:

http://www.abyssacrylicworks.com/hobrefugium.htm

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks a ton. I will give them a call.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH crap ... There is a place I believe ameeplec posted in the fw section(I think )
I honestly think you can do it maybe C can get you a better deal on the materials maybe he can order the weldon you need (if thats what its called I cant remember)aparently you cant get the weld here in canada
I would have made my sump if we were still in the house but no garage here .
I did all the reading up on it ... Ill look later see if I can find it ..
its easier then you think!


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah, based on the prices I got even getting cut material is $280!
the best option so far is get a tank as close as possible to the size I need and put the baffles in. that should be straight forward.
Big Al has the 40 long for $110
will check what C suggests when he replies back to my email.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Man, it took me 2 hours to find this link for you. You should pay me the difference you're saving. Anyway, here it is:
> 
> http://www.abyssacrylicworks.com/hobrefugium.htm


Is he back open? The site has had this on its home page for awhile now unfortunately.

_Closed 
We have had to put Abyss Acrylic Works on hold.. _

http://www.abyssacrylicworks.com/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Apparently still closed. I didn't even know they had shut down for a while.

Yeah, buying a cheap glass tank and putting in the baffles yourself may be the best option - there's that "midnight madness| sale at BA this weekend - you may be able to get a sweet deal on a glass tank for your sump.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

For the design you sent me, the cost would be $90 and can be here in 7-14 days........


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Is he back open? The site has had this on its home page for awhile now unfortunately.
> 
> _Closed
> We have had to put Abyss Acrylic Works on hold.. _
> ...


Ops, sorry, my bad. No wonder it was so hard to find.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

i ended up doing exactly that. got a cheap tank, got the glass baffles cut to measurement, put it together and the silicone is now drying, tomorrow will do a test drive!
Thanks C, I sent you an email last week... $90 is a sweet deal, i did mine and costed me way less (not that I am know what I am doing) but i picked a simple design... surely in the future I will upgrade the setup and get it done properly.
I am working on the plumbing now... that's a lot of erm.. fun ... 
man this is exhausting! all the planning, the thinking, the mistakes! the re-work, but i am enjoying the challenge, and luckily my better half is still supportive!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

One key thing to remember when you do your first water test is to fill all chambers equally to even out the pressure on the baffles. I made the rookie mistake when I first got into it. I did my water test right, but when I started to fill it with my tank water I filled the first chamber first and blew out the glass. This is how I learned to build my own sump


----------



## mrefaat (Jan 29, 2009)

definetly good advice, thanks C. I did the test, everything looks fine. I also spent all day today making the plumbing... it was fun, I wont be able to test it untill it is installed.. so hopefully no leaks..
I decided to get the tank drilled, so made arragements with the BA folks to come over... I hope they are insured


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

mrefaat said:


> I hope they are insured


hehehe, most shops do not warranty/guaruntee any of their work. They should have insurance though as with anyone doing home installations.

Just a reminder that I have the diamond hole saws and are free to use. I just require a deposit to ensure the bit comes back.  I will assist if required for "your" DIY Job.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm amazed, or should I say confused, as to the need for these sumps systems. Are they really that much of an improvement for your setup? Why does everyone want something complicated with baffles..apparently they are not needed from most reading i have done online, the baffles that is.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

There are a few reasons to using a sump:


Equipment not visible being in sump and not in DT
Added water volume
More room for additional rock
Larger equipment (ie Skimmer, UV, Carbon, GFO etc)

I have a DSB, 65lbs of rock, heaters, macro algae, Euro-Reef skimmer, 40w UV, 2L of Carbon all running off my sump. All that is in my display is the returns and 3 powerheads.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up C. Have you by any chance found those bulbs I was asking about? 9W Actinic Blue PC bulbs I think they are.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

To add: baffles in the sump will help address microbubbles and areas of constant water level which is important for in sump skimmers.


----------

